# “Upgrade” in studio from 5Diii to 5DS?



## andrewdoeshair (Feb 6, 2019)

I shoot pretty happily (mostly in a small studio) on a 5Diii and sometimes a pair of 6D’s these days. I’m not usually impressed by megapixel counts and I really wouldn’t consider myself a pixel peeper, and I don’t neeeeeeed a new camera, but tonight I’m curious about the 50mp 5DS... The 5Div never interested me, it didn’t change enough to make the extra price worth it to me. However, I just looked at a 5DS online and they seem to be barely more than a 5Diii... Have any of you made that jump? When might someone need 50mp instead of 22 or 24 (or whatever my 5Diii has)? Thanks


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Feb 8, 2019)

andrewdoeshair said:


> I shoot pretty happily (mostly in a small studio) on a 5Diii and sometimes a pair of 6D’s these days. I’m not usually impressed by megapixel counts and I really wouldn’t consider myself a pixel peeper, and I don’t neeeeeeed a new camera, but tonight I’m curious about the 50mp 5DS... The 5Div never interested me, it didn’t change enough to make the extra price worth it to me. However, I just looked at a 5DS online and they seem to be barely more than a 5Diii... Have any of you made that jump? When might someone need 50mp instead of 22 or 24 (or whatever my 5Diii has)? Thanks



Andrew, I shot pretty happily with a 20D until better cameras came along too! Then I went to a 5Dll, wow, what a difference. I actually quite shooting birds because the 20D just couldn't do it unless you were right on top of a bird!
I now shoot with a 5Ds, wow, what a difference 50 mp makes. I shoot a lot of portraits and I can shoot a full body shot and crop out a headshot if I need to. The amount of detail in 50mp can't be imagined, it has to be seen.
I use my 5Ds to shoot sports too. I put a wide angle lens on it and it takes amazing sports shots. The focus system is basically the same as the 1Dx, so the biggest problem is the buffer fills quickly and it's a pretty slow shooter, but it WILL shoot action very well. All the generalization that it's a limited specialty camera is pure BS by people that have never used one.  
But for portraits or landscape, it can't be even closely matched by a 5Dlll. The ability to crop is amazing, as is the ability to print big is amazing too!
The 5Dlll is much closer to a 5Dll than to a 5Ds.
If you need anything else I'm glad to help!
SS


----------

